# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part time Optometrist- Private practice needs Optometrist 3 days per week

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part-time opportunity with afull scope private practice near the Scarsdale, NY area.  This is a great opportunity to provide patient focused care in a well-equipped practice. 
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*

3 days per weekProvide comprehensive and medical examsWell equipped practice with OCT, Visual Field, etc.Equipment is newerPatient base is pediatric to geriatric2-3 patients per hour with tech supportYour specialty welcomedWell trained staff and low turnover make for a great work environmentExcellent compensation and some benefits
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*

Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinationsDiagnose disease and vision disordersCounsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*

Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)License to practice in the state ofNYExcellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com 
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

